# Best light



## Pontiac8e (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello there,

I'm trying to match jet black gloss paint on my pontiac.

I've prepared several spray out cards. Which light is best to view them in against the body work?

I've just also got a spectrometer match, i'm just waiting for the spray out to harden on that one before I test it. How accurate are they?

Thanks for your time,

Ian


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

You want day light bulbs although not sure on the correct terminology for them! Spectrometers are very accurate. Even to the point where it may say a completely different colour from another manufacturer is the best match. If it's a decent spectrometer id trust it although would always do spray out cards first to be 100 percent sure.

Sutty.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Not the cheapest to buy but its what most bodyshops use, we have one great piece of kit. For colour matching and seeing if colours have covered.

http://3mcollision.com/products/featured-products/sun-gun-2/3m-pps-sun-gun-ii-light-kit-16550.html


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Stuff paying £400 for a torch ! 
Ive had a homemade sun gun for 18 months i bought on ebay for £65 delivered!
Has the exact same bulb (solux i think ) as 3m sun gun and works great,guy on ebay makes em for painters and detailers


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Scoobycarl said:


> Stuff paying £400 for a torch !
> Ive had a homemade sun gun for 18 months i bought on ebay for £65 delivered!
> Has the exact same bulb (solus i think ) as 3m sun gun and works great,guy on ebay makes em for painters and detailers


Pm me details please mate!


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Sent mate


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Did you get pm mate ? None of my sent messages are appearing to show up ?


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

i had te parkside home made one too off Ebay. Did the job but overheated and didnt last long. I upgraded to sungun and id never go back 2 stages of light and fan assisted so doesnt over heat i love it. Probably pent more charging up the other one!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

SprayerDrew said:


> i had te parkside home made one too off Ebay. Did the job but overheated and didnt last long. I upgraded to sungun and id never go back 2 stages of light and fan assisted so doesnt over heat i love it. Probably pent more charging up the other one!


Exactly mate. Expensive for a reason they do the job properly. Buying cheaper normally only results in it not being that good or lasting very long. :thumb:


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Pontiac8e said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I'm trying to match jet black gloss paint on my pontiac.
> 
> ...


If painting several spray out cards for comparison then just compare them outside in the day light.... Can't see any reason for not doing this? True day light offers the best possible light after all.

The torches like the sun gun are primarily for checking coverage inside the booth as far as I am aware however admittedly I paint outside (in a bit of a better environment than most others on here) so I may be wrong I've never used on of these Sun guns.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Had mine 18 months and same with my gaffer as i got him one same time never had trouble at all and as said i use it for coverage checking mainly and colour chip checking and its on for such a short amount of time


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

Buy mine if you like 50 notes plus delivery


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

A 3m one or homemade one ?


----------



## SprayerDrew (Jan 17, 2015)

Home made. I have photos but I'd av to photo bucket them


----------

